# shaking out the cobwebs



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Pheasant season is just around the corner. Usually the first two weeks or so it takes a bit for our dog to get into the swing of things. I would like to take my dog out and get her loose and use to hunting again. What do you guys do?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been training my dog all year long preparing for hunting season.

Just like a marathon runner, you can't expect them to do very well if they aren't fit.

Usually the fastest and least amount of impact to get the fat off would be swimming.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I run with her every day, but you have to be kidding yourself if you think just running will get her ready for hunting season. She should be in good enough shape for hunting, but I'm talking as fall as a mental standpoint.

Running does not get them into the mindset of hunting. For the first week or two, when we get in the field, most of the time she is so excited just to be out there she doesn't really get into the groove as much as 1-2 weeks later.

Is there anything I can do to help her get in the groove. Yes, she hunts birds all year in the backyard, but it is not the same.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bird prey is a natural instinct that doesn't go away if the dog already had it. Once they know what to look for out in the field they don't forget it. During training I've even tried to mimic the natural environment of a field hunt with layout blinds and everything but you can never recreate the actual atmosphere of the "hunt." I've trained on live flushing pen raised birds and even though that is pretty wild with a shot and teaching the steady and sit to flush, I'm pretty sure things aren't going to work as they do in training as they do in the field.

Since you've been physically conditioning your dog all year, the comment is directed towards others reading this. You only have a month until pheasant opener and we don't want to hear about dogs going down from exhaustion or from muscle injuries.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I know it is natural, and she does just fine opener, I was just looking for an edge to get her in mid season peformance for the opener.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

How old is the dog? Where are you located?

If the dog is young and doesn't hit the field too many times throughout the season when it does get here it's just a maturity thing I'd have to say. I'm not sure, but maybe a preserve where you pay per bird would be a great way to tune things up and shake those cobwebs free... yours included. I know I probably have that jacked up feeling when I hit the field the first few times out and I'm about positive the dog feeds off my excitement.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Chaws said:


> How old is the dog? Where are you located?
> 
> If the dog is young and doesn't hit the field too many times throughout the season when it does get here it's just a maturity thing I'd have to say. I'm not sure, but maybe a preserve where you pay per bird would be a great way to tune things up and shake those cobwebs free... yours included. I know I probably have that jacked up feeling when I hit the field the first few times out and I'm about positive the dog feeds off my excitement.


She is 6 years old, 4th year of hunting. She gets better every year. She definetly feeds off of me. We go every weekend, sometimes twice in a week.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, she's probably got the same jitters as you  like when you fan on the first 2 birds that you jump :lol: I do it every year.


----------

